# this WILL break your heart



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Do NOT watch if youve lost (or close to losing) a pet

so sad

Lil&#39; Boy Pate 2/14/11 - saying goodbye to my dog - YouTube


----------



## Anne Marie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't watch the video but i also didn't want to read and run... Its heartbreaking when when you lose a love one regardless if its a human or a pet..


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

its what we all have to face as responsible pet owners, we know it when we take one into our lives, we know that


----------



## mad max (Oct 14, 2012)

Very upsetting, couldnt watch it all. Its the hardest decision ever to make ( having to play god to save your beloved pet from suffering )


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wish I hadn't tried to watch it.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Wish I hadn't tried to watch it.


nope, thats good, cos if you felt nothing something would amiss

i keep looking at our three and am determined at no time will my comfort and needs override what they need - when the time comes, which - i hope - will be a long time coming.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes you are right. 

Love them and care for them, then look after them the best you can when the time comes.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I couldn't watch it all. You're right, it's utterly heartbreaking and brought back so many memories. 

Almost 2 years ago, my beloved cat, Molly, was put to sleep as she too had cancer. Although she battled for a while, one day she gave me that look as if to say 'I want to go now'. We made the awful decision to have her PTS and although it was heartbreaking, I've never regretted it. She didn't deserve to keep suffering. 

It is one of those things that as pet owners we have to face, but I always go by this mantra: For the pain and heartbreak that we go through when our pets leave us, their memories help us heal. The love and happiness that they provide us will always be worth the pain.

I miss my Molly so much


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Im not sure i could make a video like it though, youtube has many, id never be able to watch it myself


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I would not like to film my dog like this I would always be tempted to look and be upset all over again. I would rather remember all the happy times.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't imagine the heart break of being with a loved dog knowing you have only hours or minutes left with them. I dreaded losing my last dog but have the comfort knowing it happened unexpectedly (car accident)


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

This will sound really heartless but why on earth would anyone film their pet like this? It just doesnt make sense to me. You should film the happy moments in their lives not the end, it is traumatic enough without filming it to haunt yourself with but whatever gets you through your grief I suppose x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

It could a small benefit for other owners to show it is a painless/stress free peaceful forever sleep and ease the owners fears about the process, we dont deal with death easily or often enough to accept it is a natural event, many think PTS is like poisoning a pet with horrible effects when actually its designed to be the opposite.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

So sad... seeing the owners face set me off... I dread that day 

I, personally, wouldn't film that... but everyone has their own ways of dealing with things, and how they choose to handle it... I don't think it is right or wrong... just a personal decision.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> So sad... seeing the owners face set me off... I dread that day
> 
> I, personally, wouldn't film that... but everyone has their own ways of dealing with things, and how they choose to handle it... I don't think it is right or wrong... just a personal decision.


I think every dog owner dreads that day I've recently been through it and got another pup so not even thinking about it again. The happy times outweigh the sad one of losing them.


----------

